# Where to Send Antonio Harvey Complaints?



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, I want to send an e-mail to the Blazers telling them I will not subject myself to another game as long as Antonio Harvey is color analyst. What would be the best address to mail this letter of complain to? I tried just muting him, but I never know how long he's going to stumble on, unaware of his repugnant lack of a quality opinion.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I actually haven't been too disappointed with him. He definately isn't Mike Rice, but he offers a lot more descriptions of the way plays are run. Descriping it from more of a player point of view. I listen to the radio broadcast a lot because I am usually working during the games. I do miss Rices higher voice pitch in contrast to Wheels, but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

i don't know who's who but some moron called steve blake jeff blake and called charles smith steve smith tonight


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

like it matters. the blazers are being run like the whitehouse. im sure any complaint would just be used as toilet paper and flushed down the toilet. i don't really know what he does btw that is so annoying. i think brian wheeler and his boom shakalaka is way more annoying. why can't they just bring back the schonz? at least let him do the old mid court port game show. i think they wouldn't, because it would always be the other team's players being interviewed with their possee's, or you just wouldnt be able to understand their slang. 

geah, it felt good tonight playing against deez tricks. now I'm finna go home, smoke a phattie and eat me some dinner biatch, peace. 

gggg unit


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

> geah, it felt good tonight playing against deez tricks. now I'm finna go home, smoke a phattie and eat me some dinner biatch, peace.
> 
> gggg unit


 :laugh:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> i don't know who's who but some moron called steve blake jeff blake and called charles smith steve smith tonight


Yeah, I heard that too. That was 'Tone' as they're calling him. 

He's horrible. Flat out horrible. I won't listen to another game. I had to turn this one off midway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I thought he sucked the first game or two, but he's really come along IMO. He's a rookie, and doesn't have the experience or relationship w/ Wheels that Rice did. Give him time, he'll come along. He definately has some of the qualities you'd expect in an analyst, hopefully he pans out. Personally, I thought Mike Barrett sucked horribly when he started doing the television play by play but he's improved and I rather like him now.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm willing to give him some chances, but I wasn't impressed the other night against the Raptors when he spent LITERALLY about a minute and a half to spit out a sentence correctly. He was trying to say something about the similarity in style between Villanuava and someone else, and he kept saying wrong names, starting over, bumbling through another attempt, starting over, forgetting what he was going to say and he actually asked Wheels to wait while he thought of it, and starting over. By about the 5th or 6th time I think he got it all out. THAT was annoying. 

Yep, I won't give up on him yet, but he definately hasn't one me over thus far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

When he started he didn't comment near as much and I think the management have been pushing him to comment more which has led to him over doing it. Probalby he'll settle down and be ok after a while. Hopefully so.


----------

